# Cool Color for a penn 704z?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

A buddy of mine gave me a broken 704 to repair. Theres a broken bolt flush on the rotor cup. Not too bad of a fix, but was thinking about painting it just for fun. needs lots of prep and body work, but nothing a little bit of sandblasting and bondo can't fix. What color would you find interesting for this reel? Something that matches the gold handle


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I've always wanted to try the "hammered" look.









With truck bed liner around the bottom flat edge. 

I wonder if you could hydro dip one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like blacks/golds. I usually just let the power knobs/handles make the bling....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey NKlamerus*

Ever had the "Hammered look?"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

captken said:


> Ever had the "Hammered look?"


Once or twice a week.


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

*Color*

This was always my favorite...followed closely by a red and gold version.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

pompanojoe said:


> This was always my favorite...followed closely by a red and gold version.


I have the black spool version with a gold handle and was thinking a blue or a dark green would look nice. Im almost tempted to do a red white and blue but I'm unsure how to paint the drag knob and the handle


----------

